# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار > سوال: نمودار ER  برای مشاور املاک

## nazila.b

سلام.من میخواستم یه برنامه مشاور املاک بنویسم، ولی برای همین مرحله اولش مشکل دارم. یه نمودار ER میخوام که ساده نباشه. یعنی موجودیت ها و صفاتش زیاد باشه که برنامه ی ساده ای نشه. برنامه مو میخواستم به زبان سی شارپ و پایگاه داده SQL بنویسم.خواهش میکنم کمک کنید. خیلی نیاز دارم بهش!!

----------


## satrap92

سوالتون قدیمیه اما برای دوستانی که ممکنه ببینن بعدا: شما باید ابتدا مسئله خودتون رو به درستی تعریف کنید و امکان سنجی و نیازسنجی برای پروژه خودتون انجام بدین تا بعد بتونین به بخش طراحی نرم افزار و پایگاه داده اون برسین. اینکه بگین نمی خوام ER ساده باشه چیزی رو پیش نمی بره. شما باید مشخص کنید ازین نرم افزار چه کارهایی می خواین و بعد طبق اون پایگاهتون رو طراحی کنید.

----------

